# Can we smoke weed in your car?



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I got this ride from fountainblue Miami Beach. Bunch of rappers. Asked me if they can smoke weed in my car. I've remembered that last time I allowed another rappers smoke weed, it took me about 10 hours to get rid of the smell, and I've charged them just $150 for that. This time I told them $300. They paid me upfront. I've started the trip. In the middle of the ride they realized that they don't have a lighter, and we were on i95, and no convenience store after we got off it. 
Nobody asked for money back so far


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> I got this ride from fountainblue Miami Beach. Bunch of rappers. Asked me if they can smoke weed in my car. I've remembered that last time I allowed another rappers smoke weed, it took me about 10 hours to get rid of the smell, and I've charged them just $150 for that. This time I told them $300. They paid me upfront. I've started the trip. In the middle of the ride they realized that they don't have a lighter, and we were on i95, and no convenience store after we got off it.
> Nobody asked for money back so far


I think I'd start picking up only weed-smoking rappers who were willing to pay to smoke weed in my car. I'd be UberWEED.


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

I smell a troll


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Does the San Diego Prostitute have a Miami account now?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

"Can you smoke weed in my car?"

Only if you pass.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alex Carlson said:


> I smell a troll





merc7186 said:


> Does the San Diego Prostitute have a Miami account now?


Nope. Bona fide Miami driver.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> I got this ride from fountainblue Miami Beach. Bunch of rappers. Asked me if they can smoke weed in my car. I've remembered that last time I allowed another rappers smoke weed, it took me about 10 hours to get rid of the smell, and I've charged them just $150 for that. This time I told them $300. They paid me upfront. I've started the trip. In the middle of the ride they realized that they don't have a lighter, and we were on i95, and no convenience store after we got off it.
> Nobody asked for money back so far


Got me beat lol $150 to let someone smoke cigarettes in my car from las olas to west Palm beach lol



JimKE said:


> Nope. Bona fide Miami driver.


Maybe he does troll, but I believe him lol


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

I believe it. I let some super bowl football player participants smoke weed in my car the week before their big game . Trip eas over 50 miles. Sadly i was not offered the franklin triplets, just the Grant Twins.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Guyinarehat said:


> I believe it. I let some super bowl football player participants smoke weed in my car the week before their big game . Trip eas over 50 miles. Sadly i was not offered the franklin triplets, just the Grant Twins.


Oh I know everyone believes this story. I bet everybody who works nights get a decent tips for extra requests. Point of the story that they gave $300 for me allowing them to smoke, but they did not have a lighter, so they were not able to smoke, and they never asked for refund =)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Robkaaa said:


> Oh I know everyone believes this story. I bet everybody who works nights get a decent tips for extra requests. Point of the story that they gave $300 for me allowing them to smoke, but they did not have a lighter, so they were not able to smoke, and they never asked for refund =)


Idk i would think only in areas where people spend recklessly to pay that much to smoke weed. What happened to smoking by dumpster?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Idk i would think only in areas where people spend recklessly to pay that much to smoke weed. What happened to smoking by dumpster?


dumpster caught fire, smoker went to jail for arson


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> "Can you smoke weed in my car?"
> 
> Only if you pass.


Sharing is caring! It has to be sativa though.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Nope. No cigarettes, no weed even if it's legal


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They ask...

I say no....

Butt...

There was this one guy...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> I think I'd start picking up only weed-smoking rappers who were willing to pay to smoke weed in my car. I'd be UberWEED.


UberW*


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

CJfrom619 said:


> "Can you smoke weed in my car?"
> 
> Only if you pass.


You didn't put in on this man


----------

